# Oris Aquis and Tissot PRX strap adapters



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

https://aqnaut.com/


----------



## neil wickham (Oct 16, 2021)

Thats a great post, how many times have you read "i won't buy watch X because of the integrated strap"

Got to be worth a try


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I need one of those, but the other way round, ie where it goes out, I need it to go in and vice versa. For this (hate those gaps).


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> I need one of those, but the other way round, ie where it goes out, I need it to go in and vice versa. For this (hate those gaps).


 Maybe there is one for that out there somewhere?


----------

